
VentureBeat: Creating a killer team - jcwentz
http://venturebeat.com/2007/04/17/creating-a-killer-team/
======
mattjaynes
Great article. I especially liked this part:

"I have noticed that in technology we're surrounded by very smart people. IQ
is virtually a commodity. However, there are those who are analysts - can ask
1 million questions, and be skeptical of everything; then there are doers,
people who apply their intellect and resourcefulness to find solutions. Find
those people and keep them close to you. Stay a 100 miles away from the
former."

